# Custom Pen Clips



## heritagebob (Dec 13, 2012)

Here I am with another question.. always good advice on this site,,, my question is this:  I am looking for custom clips.. Harley Davidson to be exact.  I can find all kinds except Harley Davidson,,, I see others have pens with them,, I like and want some,, anyone know of a place that sells these?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## NotURMailman (Dec 13, 2012)

From the HD pens I have seen, I bet they are manufactured under liscense for and distributed by HDUS Corp. You may not be able to buy the parts at all.


----------



## jimm1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Try www.hutproducts.com. They have all different types of clips.


----------



## heritagebob (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks,, I looked at Hut,, couldnt find em there either


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Dec 13, 2012)

It has been awhile since I checked into it, but 4 or 5 years ago i was told that it was copyrited blah blah.. so, what I do is make a black with orange swirl or orange with black swirl as well as other colors and call them motorcycle pens.  Whatever color the customer is interested in knows if its Harley colors or Kawasaki green or whatever.  The only Motorcycle clip Hut used to have us Honda,  They used to be red but the last time I bought some they were yellow, and the yellow ones didn't go over very well. Thats my work around. Let me know if you find some HD clips.


----------



## heritagebob (Dec 13, 2012)

The're out there,, just hard to find


----------

